# SATA PCI card recognized, but no drive(s) visible



## cbrace (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi all,

I have an old Pentium 4 which I use as an ADSL gateway/server/WAP for my LAN. Alas the motherboard doesn't support SATA, so I popped an PCI SATA card in the system.

At startup, the SATA card BIOS is displayed with the drive connected to it.

After FreeBSD boots, *lspci* sees the card:

```
$ sudo lspci | grep Initio
02:0c.0 SATA controller: Initio Corporation INI-1623 PCI SATA-II Controller (rev 02)
```
But when I startup sysconfig, it doesn't see the drive that is attached.

Anyone know what is going on here?

Thanks.


```
$ uname -r
9.0-CURRENT
```


----------



## mav@ (Feb 26, 2010)

I would say it is quite rare controller, and so not supported.


----------



## phoenix (Feb 26, 2010)

Okay, it shows in *lspci* (you really should use *pciconf*).  But, does the kernel actually see the controller and attach a driver to it?

Check the output of *pciconf -vl*.  If it shows as *none*:* then the kernel didn't attach a driver to it.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Feb 27, 2010)

On the chance it sees the *drives* but not the *devices* there
are modules to load that should fix it.  (Other posts tell which).


----------



## cbrace (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for reminding me of pciconf.

```
none2@pci0:2:12:0:	class=0x010600 card=0x16221101 chip=0x16221101 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Initio Corporation'
    device     = 'PCI SATA Controller (INIC1620)'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = SATA
```
No driver


----------



## tangram (Mar 4, 2010)

Yup not supported by FreeBSD (I also have one). AFAIK this card isn't supported by any of the BSDs.


----------

